
Bloxes - raghus
http://bloxes.com/
======
jws
That strikes me as a nice fuel/air mixture suspended in space. I would not
make anything large out of them in an interior space unless they have been
fire rated.

They seem about as safe as using cheap egg crate foam on the walls of a night
club.

~~~
ken
It's OK, I have a firewall.

------
astine
Whatever you are trying to accomplish, there's a cheaper way to do it. You can
get used cubicles and furniture on Ebay and sound foam isn't all that pricey
either.

The chief attraction is that they seem like fun, but just wait till the
novelty wears off. I just don't see the need to spend $60 dollars on something
I could accomplish with a crate.

~~~
rodomontade
I'm with you. I considered the possibility of getting a pack for my son. Then
I had sticker shock. He'll have to just make due with empty paper and shoe
boxes for his fort (a bloxes pack is available for $999?!).

~~~
mrtron
Make a cardboard cutout press with your son in your garage using this layout
or a similar one.

The cutout press could be done relatively easily, and building that could be
more fun than the bloxes :)

------
johnrob
They should give them away for free, but put ads on them. That's a better
cardboard 2.0 business model.

~~~
henning
That might be misconstrued as sponsorship of what the boxes are used to build.

~~~
angstrom
So your'e saying my ExxonMobil, McDonald's, Coca-Cola swastika doesn't deserve
advertisers? You may have a point.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Yeah, they do kind of look like swastikas...

But it would be bigotry to generalize and say all shapes with radial symmetry
and four sides are evil.

~~~
mrtron
Swastikas and other similar designs are very common, especially with one
Chinese group I think 'Hakka'?

The Nazi's use of it in propaganda really is a tiny part of its history.

------
rms
Looks like Jef did it first...

[http://www.digibarn.com/friends/jef-raskin/slides/san-
diego-...](http://www.digibarn.com/friends/jef-raskin/slides/san-diego-
arts/index.html)

~~~
TFrancis
Jef Raskin is one of my heroes.

------
wallflower
Bloxes, the offspring of famous designer (Macintosh) Jeff Raskin's son's mind,
provides evidence for answering the question: Nature or Nurture?

Answer: Both

I'd so love to be able to build a fort with these in our brand-new open-plan
workspace but I'd run into a wall of Nopes.

~~~
dcurtis
I bet being called "the offspring of Jef Raskin" probably pisses off or
severely annoys Aza Raskin.

Call him by his name, yeah?

------
wmf
Oh, so that's what those are. I saw some of those at SXSW.

But $3 for a piece of cardboard?

~~~
sanswork
Buy one box, a pen and a box cutter.....the cost goes down with every trip to
no frills for free replacement cardboard :D

~~~
wmf
But that would be... cardboard piracy.

~~~
sanswork
True, but it would give me a better explanation for owning a large cardboard
pirate ship than I currently have.

------
iamwil
It'd be much more interesting if you could build machines, rather than just
structures with these, esp machines that can assemble bloxes, to make another
machine.

------
pchristensen
Aza and the Humanized guys have done some pretty impressive and diverse stuff
- Enso, Songza, Bloxes, not to mention getting hired by Mozilla.

------
ebukys
I think I'd give in just for the sake of having something fun to do... I'm not
playing with blocks, Mommy, I'm building a workspace!

------
jsmcgd
Has anything fairly ambitious been made with bloxes like a house or a bridge?

------
chaostheory
I wish they were made from post-consumer recycled paper...

------
redorb
I don't know why but I can amazon buying these running millions and selling
them for $1 ...guess its just because they like their hand in everything

